# Wichtiges Lese



## Uno (10 Mai 2014)

*De-Mail Sicherheit*

"Bullshit made in Germany - How to host your De-Mail, e-mail and cloud directly from the BND" 

"De-Mail-Dienste sind Dienste auf einer elektronischen Kommunikationsplattform, die einen sicheren, vertraulichen und nachweisbaren Geschäftsverkehr für jedermann im Internet sicherstellen sollen." So steht es im § 1 Abs. 1 De-Mail-Gesetz. Dass die Sicherheit weniger durch technische Vorkehrungen als durch gesetzliche Fiktion hergestellt wird, bringt Linus Neumann so auf den Punkt: "Zu jedem technischen Problem gibt es eine juristische Lösung."

In seinem Vortrag beim 30. Chaos Communication Congress in Hamburg stellte Linus Neumann die Absurdität von De-Mail und anderer Sicherheits-Bemühungen hierzulande (nämlich: "E-Mail made in Germany, Schlandnet und Cloud") besonders anschaulich und unterhaltsam dar.

TEXT
http://linkmailer.de/artikel/bullshit-made-in-germany
VIDEO


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2014)

Deine Links waren kaputt - [x] fixed.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir die ersten Minuten angeschaut - Ich hoffe, dass ich im Laufe der Woche noch dazu komme, mir das am Stück zu Gemüte zu führen.

Sehr amüsant. Bereits die Ausführung zum Virenscan beim De-Mail-Anbieter. Wer verschickt Viren per E-Mail von seiner auf seinen Namen registrierten De-Mail-Adresse an einen größeren Empfängerkreis, wenn jede Mail 39ct kostet?


----------

